# 100+ free wine bottles



## rocpit1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi, I am currently remodeling our home to sell it and need to get rid of stuff. I have a hundred plus wine bottles ready to be filled. They are cleaned, labels removed and stacked. If you know of anyone that can use them please let them know. I need them gone ASAP. I live in Madison MS. Just reply to this post with contact information and I will give you directions. Please bring boxes. Thanks you for your help. I hate to get rid of them, my wine is still in carboys and aging but I need the space.


----------



## Conquistadude (Dec 13, 2008)

find out the shipping to Red Bluff Ca, USA. If it is not to much I might be willing to pay for the shipping to get them to me


----------



## rocpit1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Just a follow up. The bottles have found a new home. Thank you for your interest.


----------

